# Best Coffee maker



## Nancy Johnston (Jan 30, 2017)

I want to buy best coffee maker.I need best suggest for that.Please tell me,which band are best?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nancy Johnston said:


> I want to buy best coffee maker.I need best suggest for that.Please tell me,which band are best?


Espresso or brewed? For how many people? For home or work? How do you drink coffee: black/white?

Some background will help us advise.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Also manual or bean to cup?

Is this actually for you, or is it for an article for a certain hunting website for e.g. '*Best Binoculars for hunting 2017 Buying Guides*..'

If it's for personal use then we can help as we can offer suggestions based on budget and use. If it's for the latter, then just copy anything that Google fetches up like any other article writer does.


----------



## Nancy Johnston (Jan 30, 2017)

I also love hunting.So i have hunting website and gmail.I am using my hunting gmail.I think its not major problem sir.









I want to buy a best coffee maker for my personal just budget $150


----------



## Nancy Johnston (Jan 30, 2017)

Sorry for that.I do not told its clearly.I want to buy Espresso,my personal,budget $150,black or white:coffee:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Having a quick look on Craigslist, I found this... you'd also need a grinder and that would probably leave enough for a hand grinder (the advert linked is assuming you are in the San Francisco area?)

For that budget you would be looking at a used machine, as proper espresso machines can be quite expensive. The alternative would be a pod machine like a Nespresso or K-cup type machine.

The Breville is called a Sage over here, and plenty of folks own Sage machines on the forum.

Hope that helps?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nancy Johnston said:


> Sorry for that.I do not told its clearly.I want to buy Espresso,my personal,budget $150,black or white:coffee:


Which the budget and no grinder , i would not bother , invest in making decent brewed coffee instead


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just found a vid about the machine I posted in the link..






Looks like they come with pressurised baskets and can be changed over easily. Pressurised baskets are for pre-ground coffee (not as good as fresh, but a big step up from instant for those who don't want faff). You could use this set-up until you can get a grinder, then you can use fresh coffee beans and have a massive improvement.

I started out this way (capsule, then a pressurised basket machine 'Dualit Espressivo' then a proper espresso machine 'Gaggia Classic').

It just depends on how far you want to go in the end. You might be quite happy with pre-ground supermarket beans.

Though as boots has said, brewed is very nice especially with freshly ground coffee. IN which case a handgrinder and V60/Chemex etc. can be had for under your budget.


----------

